# Please help ID this motor!



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

Trying to figure out what kind of motor this is. Please help identify it. Current owner believes it came from a forklift. Possible voltage is 48v-96v. Look forward to posts!


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

GE, Schabmueller, Siemens? Hyster?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ICEICEbaybee said:


> GE, Schabmueller, Siemens? Hyster?


Nothing resembling GE or Siemens. Hyster never made motors of which I am aware. Could add Bosch and Kostov to the maybe list.

Aside from curiosity, why do you need to know? 
{edit} More maybees: British like BKB or EDC? Hard telling. 

major


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking for parts for a motorcycle. Weighs 106lbs. Looks like it's reversible. I'd like to know what I'm buying. Don't want to end up with parts I can't use. Hoping someone can shed some light into what it could be. Thanks for your reply. At least now I know a bit more about it.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

ICEICEbaybee said:


> Looking for parts for a motorcycle. Weighs 106lbs. Looks like it's reversible. I'd like to know what I'm buying. Don't want to end up with parts I can't use. Hoping someone can shed some light into what it could be. Thanks for your reply. At least now I know a bit more about it.


At this point I'd say steer clear of that motor. Looks like an oddball. You want a proven motor that is still available for your project.


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

Good point. This was doing the work of a 30hp diesel engine on a shredder, as per claim. I wish I knew exactly what it was. I have been doing searches and haven't found any helpful info. Seems like it could be a hydraulic pump motor. Guess I'll have to pass. Many Thanks to those who posted!

I will save my nickels and dimes for one of these instead...I think it might work being how the motorcycle is a shaft driven type. Take all that out and there should be plenty of room for the hub assembly.....
http://kellycontroller.com/car-hub-motor-72v-7kw-p-711.html


----------



## sjd.aliyan (Jan 17, 2018)

This is also looks like from a Clark forklift.
It can be anything.
How do you know voltage is 48-96?
It can be 36-48 or 24 or 12 volt.


----------



## RoyG (May 15, 2016)

ICEICEbaybee said:


> Good point. This was doing the work of a 30hp diesel engine on a shredder, as per claim. I wish I knew exactly what it was. I have been doing searches and haven't found any helpful info. Seems like it could be a hydraulic pump motor. Guess I'll have to pass. Many Thanks to those who posted!
> 
> I will save my nickels and dimes for one of these instead...I think it might work being how the motorcycle is a shaft driven type. Take all that out and there should be plenty of room for the hub assembly.....
> http://kellycontroller.com/car-hub-motor-72v-7kw-p-711.html


That 'Kelly' product is actually made by QS Motors in China.


----------

